# Sight & Finger Tab Recommendations



## Chinese Tea (Mar 17, 2010)

If your arrows allow it, get any normal clicker. I've used beiter and cartel and honestly there's really no difference. Use the lightest thickness possible so that it interferes least with your arrow (it shouldn't push in the plunger). If you figure out that it's bouncing out and hitting your fletchings upon release, buy a heavier one.

Lots of archers use a Cav elite tab. Easy to obtain replacement parts and they're easy to modify.


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

Any clicker will do. If you need a wide range of adjust-ability, the AAE clickers work really well.

Any of the sights made by Shibuya/SureLoc have won their share of medals, and are both extremely accurate and dependent. I personally shoot a Shibuya Dual Click. Really like it, nothing to complain about.

Cav. Elite tab is good, but there are also lots of other good tabs out there. Try a few and see what you like. Soma Saker tabs are also good, AAE also makes a few other tabs, other companies do as well, those are just the two I've had personal experience with. Would reccomend both of them if they work for you.


----------



## lcrhode (Jan 10, 2012)

Chinese Tea,

I appreciate your reply. This helps a lot.


----------



## lcrhode (Jan 10, 2012)

kshatriya,

I appreciate your reply. This helps a lot.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

lcrhode said:


> ..... Can you also recommend a clicker and finger tab?


All the 'elite' and most of the 'good' shooters seem to use the 'feeler guage' type of clicker (like Beiter) because they've learned to 'feel' the clicker rather than listen for it. I'm not in their class of shooting and I'm unable to FEEL the clicker go off so I release on the audible click. I've shot that type of clicker but I prefer the magnetic clickers (I can hear them louder)....particularly the AAE Extension clicker. 

As far as finger tabs go, there's a new kid in town (that's worth checking out)......you can read about it here. Whatever tab you decide to go with I recommend it having a cordovan leather facing (not too thin, but the thickness depends on the weight that you hold on your fingers......thicker facings for heavier weighted bows). - John
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371773&highlight=black+mamba+tab


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

I've used both the Shibuya and the Sure-Loc Quest-X. I strongly prefer the Shibuya. It is lighter, the parts don't rust as easily as with other sights.

Clicker wise, depends on your preference. If you operate on hearing the clicker, then you want something loud. A Beiter .25 that is bent (ie, take some pliers and very carefully bend it) will create both a loud noise and the small feel that some archers work off of.

Tab-wise, the preference of a lot of archers is the AAE Elite tab. I like it because with a grinder, sandpaper and patience, you can mold it to fit your hand pretty easily. I concur with the opinion that cordovan leather is a must. It's very consistent, slick (minimal interference with the string), and will last a long time.


----------



## lcrhode (Jan 10, 2012)

Great, I appreciate the input. Does anybody have word on the AAE Gold Micro Clicker or the AAE KSL Gold Finger Tab? No opinions on the Axcel 4500 recurve sight?


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

The gold micro clicker seems like a well made product, but not really that useful for the average archer. The micro adjust could be helpful, but I don't really see a need for it. Otherwise, it's just a normal clicker.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I own the KSL Gold tab and I like it better than may Cavalier. I like the weight of the brass and the 3 finger elastic, it feels really solid in my hand. The negatives are that the palm plate can be more of a pain than a form aid (but it is removable). Also your hand will turn a nice shade of green where the skin touches the brass. Like most things, some like it, some don't.


----------



## lcrhode (Jan 10, 2012)

kshatriya,

Is the micro adjuster on the AAE Gold Micro Adjustment Clicker to adjust the sensitivity of the clicker? AAE's web site states the AAE Gold Micro clicker can be adjusted by 15 degrees. What does this mean? Does it mean the clicker can be adjusted by 15 degrees? I look forward to your reply.


----------



## lcrhode (Jan 10, 2012)

kshet26,

Thanks for the input on the KSL Gold tab. Have you seen or tried the aluminum version of the KSL Gold tab? Do you have a rubber type band on the brass finger spacer. Since your skin turns green from the brass, I assume the brass has no coating to prevent this from happening. How much more does the brass version of this finger tab weight over the aluminum. Have you seen or compared the KSL Gold tab the Black Mamba? I look forward to your reply.


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never actually used the Gold clicker, but I know someone who does. What it is is a fine adjust to adjust the forward/back position of the clicker, basically allowing you to set your draw length very exactly.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've held the aluminum version and it is comparable in weight to other aluminum tabs (on the aluminum version the palm plate is plastic). If you've ever held something made of brass, you'd know how surprisingly heavy it is. The brass tab is no exception! I'd guess that it's around 8-10 oz (as compared to 1-2 oz for a typical aluminum tab). Supposedly the reason for the brass is to emphasize the feeling on a bad release. I can say that bad releases are more evident with the brass. It also give the hand a nice amount of momentum on the follow-through, which I like. 

There is a rubber band for the spacer sold separately as a kit for the KSL tab. I guess it gives some cushion and allows you to adjust the thickness of the spacer. I just ordered it so I don't have 1st hand experience with it (I've owned the tab for around 5-6 months now). Currently I just have some formed epoxy putty around the spacer to bulk it out and make it more comfortable. I will say this about the finger spacer: it's awkwardly designed in the way it adjusts. I originally purchased a large, but had to move down to a medium because of this.

No the brass has no coating, but the only spot of green is on my palm and that comes off with a simple washing of the hand. Actually, I evaluate my string hand form by the amount of green on my hand! The better the form, the less green. If you wanted to, you could remove the palm plate, allowing you to avoid this issue. It then becomes a regular tab. Doing this on the brass version also removes about half of the weight. But remember that there is a purpose for this palm plate!

I've never seen a Black Mamba, so I couldn't compare. I just know I like it better than my Cav.


----------



## lcrhode (Jan 10, 2012)

kshet26 said:


> I've held the aluminum version and it is comparable in weight to other aluminum tabs (on the aluminum version the palm plate is plastic). If you've ever held something made of brass, you'd know how surprisingly heavy it is. The brass tab is no exception! I'd guess that it's around 8-10 oz (as compared to 1-2 oz for a typical aluminum tab). Supposedly the reason for the brass is to emphasize the feeling on a bad release. I can say that bad releases are more evident with the brass. It also give the hand a nice amount of momentum on the follow-through, which I like.
> 
> There is a rubber band for the spacer sold separately as a kit for the KSL tab. I guess it gives some cushion and allows you to adjust the thickness of the spacer. I just ordered it so I don't have 1st hand experience with it (I've owned the tab for around 5-6 months now). Currently I just have some formed epoxy putty around the spacer to bulk it out and make it more comfortable. I will say this about the finger spacer: it's awkwardly designed in the way it adjusts. I originally purchased a large, but had to move down to a medium because of this.
> 
> ...


kshet26,

You've been incredible help in visualizing the KSL tab and it is used. Yes, I've held brass items before and can understand how much more heavier it must feel. Where did you purchase the rubber band spacer kit and how much did it cost? With regard to the size spec of the spacer. When you ordered the KSL tab, did you order the large size, then found out you needed a medium. Is the spacer size the difference between the size selection on the KSL? I look forward to your reply.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

jhinaz said:


> As far as finger tabs go, there's a new kid in town (that's worth checking out)......you can read about it here. Whatever tab you decide to go with I recommend it having a cordovan leather facing (not too thin, but the thickness depends on the weight that you hold on your fingers......thicker facings for heavier weighted bows). - John
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1371773&highlight=black+mamba+tab


i shot a cavalier tab and switched to the black mamba tab a while back. i like the black mamba tab's thickness. at some point, i could not shoot the cavalier tab due to my fingers getting thrashed and expanding to the size of cucumbers at the end of the week. switched to the black mamba tab and i have not had any issues since. shooting comfortably makes your day a WHOLE lot more enjoyable


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

The rubber spacer can be purchased at LAS for $7.99 (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-ksl-finger-spacer-kit.html). The sizing is weird but let me try and explain. The finger spacer is the same size for all models, but part of what adjusts is that you can slide the finger spacer forward and backward a seen here: http://www.astraarchery.com/AAE_KSL_Gold_Finger_Tab_files/shapeimage_26.png.

The issue is that the finger spacer seems to slide forward the same amount, no matter what size you choose. On both the large and the medium, I found that I wanted to slide the finger spacer further forward than the tab is designed to allow. This is because the tab plate itself sits very close to where the bend in the fingers occurs. This can cause issues where the tip of the nock on arrow actually hits the plate. This problem will be exacerbated as you try to bulk out the spacer (with the rubber band or whatever else you use). The large size ended up being too wide in my hand, while being too small in the amount of forward adjustability in the finger spacer. The medium was the right width, but felt the same as the large in the amount of forward adjustibility (too small).

If you have the ability to try it, definitely do before you buy. It's not everyone's cup of tea.

For reference, here is the size chart AAE sent me: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31358/KSLTabPlateDimensions.pdf


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

*My Vote Goes to the Venom tab by Black Mamba*

I can wholeheartedly recommend the Black Mamba Tab for many reasons.

First, the Black Mamba tab is the only tab my daughter has shot which is consistent tab to tab. Her backup tab shoots exactly like her primary. I think this is due to the high quality of the leather.

Secondly, the leather on the Black Mamba tabs I have seen provides a little more protection than other tabs, helping prevent injury to the draw hand fingers. 

Third, the finger spacer on the Black Mamba is the best out there IMHO. The spacer supports the index and middle fingers all the way to the string. It is nearly impossible to pinch the nock with this spacer.

Fourth, the spacer on the Black Mamba is will push the arrow off the rest if you do not keep your draw hand flat. 

Lastly, high speed video shows that the straps on the Black Mamba hold the tab in position, and do not let the tab move on release. We tried elastic straps on tabs, and while comfortable, the elastic doesn’t hold the tab in position. When using tabs with elastic straps, the only viable solution to stop the movement of the tab relative to the draw hand is to squeeze the finger spacer really hard. One thing for sure, squeezing the finger spacer really hard causes additional tension in the draw hand/wrist which is totally unnecessary. With the Black Mamba tab, the straps hold the tab firmly in place, without any need to squeeze the heck out of the finger spacer. 

Just for reference, my daughter has shot the Caviler Elite, several home-made tabs of my design and the prototype KSL tab before moving to the Black Mamba.

Dave Gilbert


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

You can make combo as well, i use the KSL tab with the finger spacer and strap from the Black Mamba.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

JDT_Dad said:


> I can wholeheartedly recommend the Black Mamba Tab for many reasons.
> 
> First, the Black Mamba tab is the only tab my daughter has shot which is consistent tab to tab. Her backup tab shoots exactly like her primary. I think this is due to the high quality of the leather.
> 
> ...


I whole heartily agree. The spacer prevents arrow pinch and it will push the arrow off the rest if you draw improperly. What better way to learn to keep your hand in the proper position and make sure you are consistent. 

The leather is the fastest and smoothest I have seen on the market. 

The straps will absolutely prevent the tab from moving on your hand at release. Kiley was getting more then one inch of movement with the elastic finger straps and it just got worse with more wear as the elastic broke down. She was told she was not squeezing the finger spacer hard enough which ultimately caused an injury when she squeezed too hard. 

If you think about it, the elastic strap allowing movement of the tab can very rarely be consistent in the movement it provides each release. Pretty simple choice if you ask me.

http://www.blackmambaarchery.com/

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/black-mamba-finger-tab.html

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Black-Mamba-Archery/153741084676106

http://www.blackmambaarchery.com/Directions.pdf

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1547571


----------

